# Daemoness Cimmerian 6 String (build in progress!)



## drenz (Mar 30, 2012)

So about february last year, after seeing Nolly's BEAUTIFUL pink intruder Daemoness custom, i was very prompt about hitting up dylan with some ideas for a custom. He was incredibly responsive and very helpful with every suggestion that i had, so i pretty much immediately dropped a deposit and secured my spot in the line. His fame pretty much shot up astronomically after this point, on top of entirely changing workshops, there were delays to the expected start time, but to my excitement my build officially started at the beginning of february this year 

Here are the rough specs i went with (they're a bit unorganized):

Cimmerian 6-string Shape w/ Contemporary Carve Option
Transparent Pearl White Flame Maple Top
Gloss Finish w/ Natural Oil Finish everywhere else
Slimeline Swap Ash Body w/ 5pc Birdseye Maple neck w/ Ebony fillets
Neck Dimensions: 16" Radius, 19.5mm - 21.5mm, Thin U Profile, 42mm width
25.5" Scale - Fixed Bridge
Birdseye Maple Fingerboard
Reverse Daemoness 3x3 Headstock
Black binding around fingerboard and headstock
Bareknuckle Aftermath bridge + Nailbomb neck direct mounted
Bareknuckle Custom taper 550k pots w/ NOS Russian cap
24 Frets w/ Angled scalloped frets from 15-24
Side Mother of Pearl Block Fret Markers
Daemonater Nut
Schaller Hannes Bridge - Black/Nickel

If you check out the Daemoness facebook page, there was a workshop update put up about 2 days ago which features pictures from my guitar, here are a couple:






















Will update as i get more  Enjoy!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 30, 2012)

That's gonna be awesome man! Congrats!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 30, 2012)

This will be outrageously cool! I love the pearl white flamed top. Any inlay or artwork ideas to go with it?


----------



## drmosh (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful. White flamed tops are really growing on me. I was thinking some kinda blue stain for my next one after the Vik, but I may be swayed


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 30, 2012)

A Daemoness with a Schaller Hannes? Hell yes!


----------



## drenz (Mar 30, 2012)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> This will be outrageously cool! I love the pearl white flamed top. Any inlay or artwork ideas to go with it?



i had some inlay ideas, but they weren't really anything i would truly want on a guitar as expensive as this. i'm just going to go with a blank maple fretboard as the piece of maple hes chosen for it is amazing and will look great natural. so sorry everyone there wont be any inlay porn here! (also his inlay work is ridiculously expensive lol)


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great stuff. I'm looking forward to seeing that finish once it's complete!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 30, 2012)

drenz said:


> i had some inlay ideas, but they weren't really anything i would truly want on a guitar as expensive as this. i'm just going to go with a blank maple fretboard as the piece of maple hes chosen for it is amazing and will look great natural. so sorry everyone there wont be any inlay porn here! (also his inlay work is ridiculously expensive lol)



That's 'A' okay! It's going to look and sound beautiful, period. The stain, the scallops, delicious.

I actually think Dylan is fair priced considering what you get, the level of detail, craftsmanship, etc. Plus compare that to other inlay experts and I think it's a good deal. Well, can't really compare as I have yet to see anyone pull off what Daemoness does!


----------



## Valennic (Apr 1, 2012)

Every time I see a Daemoness I want one more and more. If only the damn exchange rate didn't fuck me in the ass....


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 1, 2012)

Man that finish/color looks amazing


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuck.
One day.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 1, 2012)

The GAS is overwhelming.....


----------



## Rojne (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks great, I want one!


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 1, 2012)

That white flame....

WANT. SO. BAD.


----------



## Watty (Apr 1, 2012)

That top is literally BEGGING for an ice blue burst...!


----------



## chipsta21 (Apr 1, 2012)

GAHHHHH!!!!
This is seriously like my dream specs and brand!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 2, 2012)

Work of art. Want.


----------



## narad (Apr 7, 2012)

Very close to one of the ideas I had in my head - eager to see how it turns out!


----------



## drenz (Apr 20, 2012)

New pictures:

It looks a million times better than anything i had EVER envisioned in my head. 

Enjoy!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 20, 2012)

I really like that contemporary carve option.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 20, 2012)

mphsc said:


> I really like that contemporary carve option.



Yeah, it's pure sex.


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SammyKillChambers (Apr 22, 2012)

drenz said:


> So about february last year, after seeing Nolly's BEAUTIFUL pink intruder Daemoness custom, i was very prompt about hitting up dylan with some ideas for a custom. He was incredibly responsive and very helpful with every suggestion that i had, so i pretty much immediately dropped a deposit and secured my spot in the line. His fame pretty much shot up astronomically after this point, on top of entirely changing workshops, there were delays to the expected start time, but to my excitement my build officially started at the beginning of february this year



So Dylan's waiting list is from deposit to the start of the build? Damn, I'm gonna have a long wait. I put my deposit down beginning of January this year! 

Still gonna be awesome though


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 22, 2012)

God damnnnn...sounds serious.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 23, 2012)

SammyKillChambers said:


> So Dylan's waiting list is from deposit to the start of the build? Damn, I'm gonna have a long wait. I put my deposit down beginning of January this year!
> 
> Still gonna be awesome though



Yeah, he told me about 12-14 months from deposit to delivery around the same time. Right now it's up to 14-17 months for any new orders. Totally worth the wait in every way. And unlike SOME manufacturers he isn't promising a too good to be true time line. Just sayin'! 

The best part is the process of throwing ideas back and forth, and working on any art involved. I'm all for it, and it gives plenty of time to adjust things and make it perfect or better!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats the first Deamoness I've seen with fillets/stripes in the neck. Dying to see more pics

I can't wait to get my build started next year!!!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks great so far man, look forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## drenz (Apr 23, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Thats the first Deamoness I've seen with fillets/stripes in the neck. Dying to see more pics
> 
> I can't wait to get my build started next year!!!



There's a green daemoness 7 string which has a trans-black maple neck with walnut fillets, its the one with the crustacean inlay, look out for it!

And cheers for the kind words about the guitar everyone! I literally cannot wait for it to be done, Dylans told me he is just waiting on the bareknuckles to arrive this week and it will be mostly complete!


----------



## drenz (Jun 6, 2012)

UPDATE:

Dylan has finally completed my build and it's on its way to me as we speak!






Just a progress picture from him for now, expect more pictures when it arrives!


----------



## narad (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful man, congrats! Very tempted to copy you with an ebony board 

Edit: Oh dude - you're in Melbourne! I'm in Sydney, making the trip out to Melbourne sometime in the fall. We should make it a Daemoness/Vik/Strandberg day!


----------



## drenz (Jun 6, 2012)

narad said:


> Beautiful man, congrats! Very tempted to copy you with an ebony board



go for it man! there are not enough white guitars happening at the moment, it's one of the reasons i actually decided to go custom


----------



## Rommel (Jun 6, 2012)

Classy.


----------



## Kamin (Jun 6, 2012)

Perfect. I think I'm going to have to grab me a spot in that queue.


----------



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome!! He uses very thick caps.


----------



## drenz (Jun 7, 2012)

Najka said:


> Awesome!! He uses very thick caps.



i requested a slimmer than average body, so the maple cap may look bigger than it actually is when the body is just smaller!


----------



## drenz (Jun 8, 2012)

just a casual picture of bulb jamming on it before it leaves the UK on it's way to me! it has his blessing, he compared its tonality to that of his blackmachines.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't post this one because it only has 5-strings on:






I have to say dude, it's an astonishingly good guitar.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am in love with the Trans white concept. Very rarely done. I ordered a build in that color just because its so good looking and rare.

Grats on your axe!! Looks great


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 8, 2012)

God. Lord. That. Is. Fucking. Awesome.


----------



## drenz (Jun 8, 2012)

-Nolly- said:


> I didn't post this one because it only has 5-strings on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankyou nolly! finally an example of how the flame of the maple actually comes through, the previous pictures have all been pretty reflective due to the angles of light and people have been mistaken into thinking it's a solid white colour.

i'm glad you like it! majority of the inspiration behind the specs and even deciding to go with dylan to begin with, was all thanks to your pink intruder


----------



## drenz (Jun 8, 2012)

Imbrium998 said:


> I am in love with the Trans white concept. Very rarely done. I ordered a build in that color just because its so good looking and rare.
> 
> Grats on your axe!! Looks great



yeah agreed! it is my absolute favourite colour for a guitar (if you can even consider white a colour, lol?)

the rarity of it actually astonished me, the only guitar that even came close to this finish was a VERY specific jcustom ibanez that was only limited run through 2005, the RRG5 in Sand White. even then the finish on that is MUCH subtler and nowhere near as popping as this, and due to it being a limited guitar on top of being a jcustom, it would have cost me more than this daemoness, so it was a no-brainer.

i expect pics of yours when you get them!


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 8, 2012)

Man that's incredible.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jun 8, 2012)

drenz said:


> yeah agreed! it is my absolute favourite colour for a guitar (if you can even consider white a colour, lol?)
> 
> the rarity of it actually astonished me, the only guitar that even came close to this finish was a VERY specific jcustom ibanez that was only limited run through 2005, the RRG5 in Sand White. even then the finish on that is MUCH subtler and nowhere near as popping as this, and due to it being a limited guitar on top of being a jcustom, it would have cost me more than this daemoness, so it was a no-brainer.
> 
> i expect pics of yours when you get them!



Certainly will not be coming with the same pedigree as yours of course, but I understand that Mayones makes a decent guitar. I am all in knots because I don't know what the finished color (oops did it again hehe) will look like. I understand that if you don't do something to the wood in order for the grain to pup out, it will just look like a white guitar. Stay tuned...I should have it in a few weeks


----------



## drenz (Jun 8, 2012)

Imbrium998 said:


> Certainly will not be coming with the same pedigree as yours of course, but I understand that Mayones makes a decent guitar. I am all in knots because I don't know what the finished color (oops did it again hehe) will look like. I understand that if you don't do something to the wood in order for the grain to pup out, it will just look like a white guitar. Stay tuned...I should have it in a few weeks



Dylan stained the wood with a dark grey as you can see in the pictures on the first post, before applying the white pigment to make it how it is.

I've heard nothing but amazing about Mayones, so i'm sure they will pull through for you!


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 9, 2012)

That is stunning, absolutly stunning. Congrats.


----------



## Advv (Jun 9, 2012)

That's NUTS. Congrats dude!

Contemplating getting a daemoness now...


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 9, 2012)

The eyes in the birdseye look darker than normal. Does Dylan do something to them to make them a little browner and "pop" more? I really like that.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 9, 2012)

Levi79 said:


>



I almost had a heartattack from laughing. Thanks

Great guitar though!


----------



## drenz (Jun 14, 2012)

Courtesy of Nolly!


----------

